# NAP center rest flipper question



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I find that if you are pulling to much weight,the arrow has a tendency to lift off the flipper. Also how you grip the string with your fingers can cause problems. I never needed to bend the wire.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*bending*

Yes, you can bend the wire with a pair of pliers. It is also recommended that you trim the wire so it doesn't stick past your arrow, less to push out of the way by the flipper. I never got any benefit from the little plastic 'plunger flipper' part of this rest and cut it off very carefully as well. Getting back to the bending, I just curved it a little and it holds the arrow as well. The flipper will beat up a feather some, I don't know about vanes but it is hardly a worry cuz it will last a long time


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I always trim the wires to fit but never bend them... why ....because I have never needed to and if a never bend them a replacement will be identical.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I trim and put a little bend in the wire with two pairs of needle nose pliers for hunting bows. It is VERY aggravating to stand up at the moment of truth and find your arrow haning off the rest. For target shooting I just trim a little off the length so it doesn't go beyond the outside edge of the arrow.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does one generally set your arrow with the cock feather @ 9 o'clock with this rest? I just recently ordered one to use rather than my NAP Quiktune 750.

Does anyone favor it over the NAP 750?


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I've been using the NAP center rest flipper since they first came out. I use them as they come right out of the package -- no cuttin', no bendin'. I've never had an arrow come off in a hunting situation or in any other situation for that matter.

I have found that if I "mess" with something too much, I end up in a mess.

Tom


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mines more at the 8:00 position .....so when looking from behind the other two vanes pass cleanly by the plunger. Love them tuneable nocks !


----------



## Deer Sticker (Jan 2, 2007)

*center rest flipper*

Do you paper tune for a bullet hole with this rest?


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I did install one today, though I'm unable to shoot correctly due to a finger injury. I did have to tilt it back a bit so the flipper curves up and catches the arrow, otherwise it would just fall off. 

Is this common?


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*flipper*

I cut the wire alittle & than tilt mine back alittle... works fine..


----------



## cthorness (Jun 19, 2007)

I trim mine to the width of the arrow and leave it at that. I am leery of bending for the same reason as Limey. I am looking for consistency.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Put it on. Leave it alone. I don't bend or clip. The little extra length has never been a problem.


----------

